
Hero programmers do exist, do all the work, do chat a lot - mmhsieh
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/24/developer_heroes_exist/
======
schwartzworld
> The researchers define a "hero" project as one where 80 per cent or more of
> the contributions come from 20 per cent of the developers.

Unfortunately, I'm not paid by the line, and I'm not sure how this metric
represents contributions which aren't necessarily represented this way. I
mean, if I pair with someone, or offer a thorough and helpful code review,
that's valuable time that isn't measured.

Also, it's easy to contribute more when you know less. I know lots of devs who
can pump out code, but it doesn't mean it's all going to be good. How do you
measure the time it takes to figure out how hastily committed code works?

------
SamReidHughes
Meh. An analysis of Github projects. Concluding that people more experienced
with the codebase make less bugs. Full of caveats (that the authors mention in
their paper). Fake news about fake research by people getting their fake PhD.

------
mpalmer
> Even so, it's worth noting that "hero" comes with baggage and that other
> terms like "rockstar," "champion," "leader," "grunt," "maniac,"
> "dominatrix," or "martyr," might have been used instead and might have
> conveyed different implications. But for the sake of simplicity, let's stick
> with "hero."

For the sake of simplicity they could have left out these two sentences.

